# Ultimate Jukebox! - Vintage: June 1965



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Jukeboxes are mesmerizing... spellbinding... hypnotic... I've never been able to pass one by...never...

Staring transfixed at the selection of 45's arranged from "A - 1" onwards to "Z..." choosing which "two tunes for a quarter" I was going to play... Sliding that coin - that singularly precious coin - in and hearing it carom back and forth downwards with that characteristic metallic jingle-jangle sound...

Watching the rotation mechanism turn and spin to the desired "D - 3" choice... Watching the selector arm reach for "D - 3" and place it upon the turntable as the cartridge arm and needle swing over and hover steadily over the 45 rpm record and then with but a brief pause lowers itself upon the selected vinyl...

And after a moment's worth of the sound of scratch and hiss and pop and click as the needle meets groove... suddenly we experienced magic... real magic... the kind that would last for decades... the kind that can bring us back to who and what and where we were at that precise moment... that moment in which everything was the way that it was supposed to be and everyone that we loved and needed was still there and somehow always would be...

Even the most elaborate and expensive audiophile equipment can't play a vintage 45 as well as a jukebox can... even an orphaned one that was left neglected and forgotten in the corner of someplace in the middle of God-only-knows where that no one will ever visit...

Nothing sounds better than a 45 rpm "two tunes for a quarter" vinyl record being played on a jukebox...

Nothing...









This is a CD-playing reproduction of the iconic "Rock-ola Bubbler Jukebox / Wurlitzer 1015" which needs to be stocked with vintage singles from June of 1965.

You may select any tunes which appear on the following Billboard Top 100 Charts which cover the time period from June 1, 1965 to June 30, 1965.

_Note: Only tunes which appear on the following charts are eligible for the "Vintage: June 1965" Ultimate Jukebox..._

*Editor's Note:* Click on the red "YouTube" icon to the right of the songs on the lists below and a page will open up which will allow you to choose from a variety of studio and live recordings of your selection. Choose the most interesting visual or the best sounding audio... or both.


*Top Hits For The Week Ending Jun 5, 1965 - *

http://www.top40usa.net/Charts/Defa...vbgUJQXNjZW5kaW5ng7oFf+7raNGTMjuQkVsoB61Wmoc=

*Top Hits For The Week Ending Jun 12, 1965 - *

http://www.top40usa.net/Charts/Defa...vbgUJQXNjZW5kaW5nYdKm0GxBYBvgh9pjJ6GCWenB3K0=

*Top Hits For The Week Ending Jun 19, 1965 - *

http://www.top40usa.net/Charts/Defa...vbgUJQXNjZW5kaW5n7Qcm5TY/o+gicXn1PqF2w1v2ujI=

*Top Hits For The Week Ending Jun 26, 1965 - *

http://www.top40usa.net/Charts/Defa...vbgUJQXNjZW5kaW5nqrMR7B+Nnn3BpsNe9cIz6sm3gno=

*Top Hits For The Week Ending Jul 3, 1965 - *

http://www.top40usa.net/Charts/Defa...vbgUJQXNjZW5kaW5naidvT2TOPw3HDgairJZS6ObMBAc=


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

The A-side of both the UK Parlophone and US Capitol single releases -






The B-side of both the UK Parlophone and US Capitol single releases -


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Mollie John said:


> Jukeboxes are mesmerizing... spellbinding... hypnotic... I've never been able to pass one by...never...
> 
> Staring transfixed at the selection of 45's arranged from "A - 1" onwards to "Z..." choosing which "two tunes for a quarter" I was going to play... Sliding that coin - that singularly precious coin - in and hearing it carom back and forth downwards with that characteristic metallic jingle-jangle sound...
> 
> ...


*Note: this is a dead thread - the links do not work and thus the thread cannot be maintained.*

My apologies as I've just found out that the links to each of the week's charts do not in fact actually lead to the "Top Hits for the Week Ending June - " but instead lead only to the home page of the collected charts for the past 69 years.

*Interesting concept but unworkable as a thread - I'll have it closed as it serves no practical purpose.*


----------

